# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  How to read a business book

## duncan drennan

I just had to share this, I think it is great advice.




> So, how to read a business book:
> 
> 1. Decide, before you start, that you’re going to change three things about what you do all day at work. Then, as you’re reading, find the three things and do it. The goal of the reading, then, isn’t to persuade you to change, it’s to help you choose what to change.
> 
> 2. If you’re going to invest a valuable asset (like time), go ahead and make it productive. Use a postit or two, or some index cards or a highlighter. Not to write down stuff so you can forget it later, but to create marching orders. It’s simple: if three weeks go by and you haven’t taken action on what you’ve written down, you wasted your time.
> 
> 3. It’s not about you, it’s about the next person. The single best use of a business book is to help someone else. Sharing what you read, handing the book to a person who needs it... pushing those around you to get in sync and to take action--that’s the main reason it’s a book, not a video or a seminar. A book is a souvenir and a container and a motivator and an easily leveraged tool. Hoarding books makes them worth less, not more.
> 
> Effective managers hand books to their team. Not so they can be reminded of high school, but so that next week she can say to them, "are we there yet?"
> ...

----------


## Yvonne

Good post Duncan,

I have through the years frequently purchase books written by experts in their field- and try to pass them on.  

Recently however to my horror found that it was one of my characteristics that was deplored by my daughter. (So that library of approx 25 books just waiting for the right moment for her to read is never going to materialise! - regardless of how much they would benefit her!!!)

However I am going to go right ahead and recommend a book to you which I thoroughly enjoyed and I so wish it was possible to conduct business in the same manner as the author does - 
The title of the book is :  It's called Work for a Reason - Your Success is your own damn fault  
By Larry Winget!

Oh! for a perfect world!

Yvonne

----------

